# If i were a predator...



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I wouldn't be able to take her seriously My new pyranese I didn't see before she arrived.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Crazy eye dog!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

She can see both sides of the pasture at once!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Axykatt said:


> She can see both sides of the pasture at once!


Hahaha!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh my, I hope you didn't pay big bucks for her. Don't be surprised if she does a great job for you. You never know.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

She was given to me. A woman received her from a family member who bought her off a farm... She was wandering town and stole a cushion off the neighbors chair who threatened to kill her. I hope she does her job! She sure isn't pretty. Haha. I'm considering breeding her to my friends kuvasz


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

who wants to bet she falls madly in love with this dog and ends up thinking she was the best gift ever. LOL about stealing the cushion though, I guess she wanted to sit on something comfy for a change


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

She's destructive. She just needed a job. I hope. And no she will always be ugly (=


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

If she were yellow I would think she kinda looks like big bird. I bet she makes a good dog though.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

As long as she's functional I don't care if she is ugly


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

And scientists said that eyes couldn't look two directions at once! You've got a prodigy there! LOL :ROFL: I think she's really cute though in a goofy way....


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Yep! She's rather funny looking! LOL! What did you name her? She'll probably be the best dog ever, since she has to do something to make up for her looks, poor girl! She looks like a sweetie though, and that's what really matters!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I think she's adorable! She has such a sweet and happy face.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

That was a nervous pant, not happy one. She came with the name noel. I'm thinking she needs a character name


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Dogs sometimes do strange things with their eyes when they are scared.... I've never quite seen THAT expression before, but a lot of it could just be from the nervousness! I'm with you on the name though, I think she deserves a name with a more "appropriate" fit to it!  What about Jo, Audrey Hepburn's character in movie 'Funny Face? lol!!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I think that's a cute idea I have a heifer named Audrey Heifburn ( x


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Awww she's adorable lol! Hopefully she'll do her job well!


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

lovemykidds said:


> I think that's a cute idea I have a heifer named Audrey Heifburn ( x


 THAT'S cute! lol!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

She's a cutie!!! i'd be scared of her if I were a predator!

Noel doesn't fit that face...time for a new name!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder........ I think all dogs are beautiful.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Hubby said she has to go ):


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I will take her!
I think she looks absolutely ADORABLE.!!!
Stick her on a plane and ship her over!
I'm in Alaska!
She'd LOVE it here!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Come n get her


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

uh oh what happened?


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

He wants me to get a mini donkey instead ): he said "NO MORE DOGS" Oh well. I never listen. Lol


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh so she didn't actually tear up anything or do anything stupid then, just a species decision.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

No a controlling issue. I didn't tell him about her because he would have said no. But someone broke into our building and then cut our fence yesterday and our cows got out. Maybe be will change his mind


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I think she is cute. Hubby should at least give her a chance to prove herself..


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I hope he does, sounds like you need her now more than ever. What jerks to cut your fence. We have had that happen before when we had cattle. Someone cut it to get a 4 wheeler through, all our cows got out. Grrr


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I get rid of the husband and keep the dog. She's a cutie.

Those eyes almost look like her third eyelids are stuck, which could be caused by a medical or nutritional problem.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Yes I agree about the eyelid... But it's almost like her eyes are too small for her head...


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

She may have a neurological issue. My old Aussie had that same look about her. She had seisers all the time... I'd have her checked out.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If she is going to be an outside dog in the field, I would think it wouldn't be so bad to have another dog. I hope your husband changes his mind.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

oh. dont be mean i bet she has a great personality. rescued dogs seem to appreciate your home more than you will ever know.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

She wasn't too greatful. 2 days later she dug out of the kennel and stuck by the house all day, next morning was gone and haven't heard back from her lol. Pyranese.


----------



## Chesawmomma (Sep 28, 2009)

It that her third eye lid in the corners or the whites of her actual eyes? if it is the third eye lid then there's things you can do about it...ask your vet.

I think she's pretty!


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Chesawmomma said:


> It that her third eye lid in the corners or the whites of her actual eyes? if it is the third eye lid then there's things you can do about it...ask your vet.
> 
> I think she's pretty!


Most of it is the whites of her eye...


----------

